
Show HN: Thematic – A Different Way to Invest - hrdl
https://www.usethematic.com?ref=hn
======
hrdl
Harun, the co-founder of Thematic here.

With Thematic we are building a new, different way for people to invest based
on their preferences and topics they like, thus truly understanding their
investments without compromising on returns.

Your feedback and questions are appreciated!

Harun [https://usethematic.com](https://usethematic.com)

------
sportanova
Good design, but i wasn't able to get very far without having to signup, so i
bounced

~~~
hrdl
Thanks for checking it out and the feedback, I really appreciate it!

We will take that into account and improve the experience on that front.

Thanks again!

